# Wading equipment - Any Thoughts



## KevinWood221

I recently took my son wade fishing down at East Matagorda Bay. His first time, my first time in 25 year, at least it seems like it. We each had a rod, I had a catch net and holding net on a float. What other items makes wading easier but not so much as to weigh you down? I have seen many wading cadies. Any thoughts? When is it to much?


----------



## Nathan C

Less is best.


----------



## Capt.Troy

Stringer, pliers, wading belt, over the shoulder lure box or small container that will fit in your wading jacket pocket. Less is better but we fishermen don't always think like that.


----------



## cory4408

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1071185


----------



## Solodaddio

Nathan C said:


> Less is best.


This! 
Make use of shirt pockets. A coulpe color plastics in a bag and a couple tops in another bag. Keep pliers on your wading belt along with a stringer or net. Lately I've been using an everlast over the shoulder bag (but they keep cracking) with pliers and stringer all attached to the bag. Having a good belt with back support is better!


----------



## adpostel

Hookset Marine Gear has everything you need for a successful wade. Remember less is better. Go with the essentials, a decent floating net is advisable, as well....

http://hooksetgear.com/


----------



## richg99

I haven't waded much in recent years, but the thing I remember was that, ...... if I had a longer rod, I could ...wade deeper....cast further....control the fish better...

I had Lloyd Pepper build me an eight foot wading rod. Had it for 20 years. Lost it a year or two ago going under the railroad overpass near Louie's in a kayak. 

Sure wish I had it back. richg99


----------



## troutsupport

keep it light and simple .... less is best x2


----------



## OnedayScratch

With the majority but I use a donut. Some have issues with the gray suits and stringers...donuts deter.

Plus, I don't like a belt. Everything is attached to the donut. Pliers, boga, lure box. I keep a razor braid cutter on a necklace, license in my breast pocket.


----------



## johnny astro

*Hookset Holiday Bundle*



adpostel said:


> Hookset Marine Gear has everything you need for a successful wade. Remember less is better. Go with the essentials, a decent floating net is advisable, as well....
> 
> http://hooksetgear.com/


Hookset has a holiday deal going on right now...

http://hooksetgear.com/store/holiday-2014-pro-bundle/


----------



## adpostel

johnny astro said:


> Hookset has a holiday deal going on right now...
> 
> http://hooksetgear.com/store/holiday-2014-pro-bundle/


You're not gonna beat this deal ANYWHERE, especially for quality equipment...


----------



## Baffinquest

floating donut with net and a small box, along with pliers is all you need. a long rod makes casting a little easier and try to keep some different colored lures in one bag to minimize clutter. (less is better X2)


----------



## willienillie74

I can remember wading as a kid. I would put all lures under my cap and everything would pull my hair when I wanted to switch baits. Well I'm 40 now and I don't have that problem anymore, all hair on top is gone and I have a shoulder box. Go figure!


----------



## jesco

Under the hat! Great idea!
I use a Magellin shoulder bag. Holds two medium boxes and a small bottle of water. Wade belt for a rod holder, stringer and away I go. Simple is best for me. Couple of tops, couple of suspenders, couple packs of plastics.


----------



## ssloan

I am most comfortable in the summertime using a Rubbermaid box that I bought at Wally World. Zip tie a swim noodle around top part of box and tie what ever length and size rope you want on it. Tie rope through one end of lid handle to keep it connected to box. Do not drill holes in box as sharks will smell the blood scent from your fish. 
You can hook extra baits to noodle. This type of set up is common in West Matagorda during the hot summer months because of sharks. Any other time of year go as light as possible with stringer and belt, with pliers and line cutters.


----------



## Fishsurfer

A front facing chest pack (keeps lures out of the water) with two 9" x 5" (or close to) plastic boxes with compartments. One with top waters and hard baits and the other with soft plastics. A pair of needle nose pliers on a lanyard, nail clippers on a lanyard, a good 15' stringer with large floater and a large open mouth short handle net on a lanyard. Attach the pliers, clippers, stringer and net to the chest pack (they usually have loops for this) and throw the net over your shoulder to rest across your back. You may need to add some length to the net lanyard. This will pretty much cover everything you need. Some of these chest packs have a bottle holder so you could also carry some water if you want. Oh... I almost forgot, shuffle your feet.


----------



## ReefBuster

Keep it simple.. I remember when I started wading.. I had 2 rods and all the gear I could carry.. Ha, Now I have one small box, one rod, stringer, pliers, boga's and my iPhone to take pics.. 

But you need to bring what your comfortable with.. Sometime we over think things 

Cheers

Clint
Salty Culture


----------



## stdreb27

I pretty much have a donut for fish. 

If I'm live baiting it, a shrimp box. A rig an extra popping cork. Put it in my pocket. A floating net. A pair of finger nail clippers some pliers a pocket knife and some water. 

If I'm plunking. I have a couple more jigs with leader on em and go.


----------



## poc-ed

Make sure to wear some type of pfd. Especially for your son , ( didnt say how old )
A good pair of wading shoes too. But as all have said, less is best.

Poc- ed


----------



## richg99

Remember the stingray shuffle!


----------



## marksemmler

jesco said:


> Under the hat! Great idea!
> I use a Magellin shoulder bag. Holds two medium boxes and a small bottle of water. Wade belt for a rod holder, stringer and away I go. Simple is best for me. Couple of tops, couple of suspenders, couple packs of plastics.


I have the Magellan should bag also and love it. I was skeptical when my wife bought it for me, but it has been awesome. It holds my pliers, a stringer, two small boxes, clips for a net or boga, and a pocket to stuff a few bags of plastics. Plus I can just sling it on and off getting in and out of the boat/kayak.


----------

